# MBPro, clavier français ou français numérique



## GLAUTTI (13 Avril 2012)

bonjour,
je dois reinstaller d'usine mon MBP mac OS X 10.7.3  .... et un doute s'empare de moi ... à un moment donné je dois choisir  "langue et texte" de mon clavier entre "Français" et "Français numérique" .... lequel je dois choisir ???? (Et au fait quelle différence entre les 2 ?)
merci d'avance


----------



## drs (13 Avril 2012)

tu choisis celui que tu veux 

Francais: la touche CAPS LOCK ne permet pas de taper les chiffres sans faire shift
Francais numérique: une fois la touche CAPS LOCK activée, tu peux taper les chiffres


----------



## PDD (17 Avril 2012)

Petite question, peut on changer le clavier quand on le désire?
Amicalement à tous.


----------



## Nyrvan (17 Avril 2012)

Oui sans problème. Il te suffit d'aller dans les préférences systèmes, sous l'onglet "langue et texte". Tu peux ainsi modifier les méthodes de saisie, soit la langue de ton clavier


----------



## PDD (11 Avril 2014)

Je relance ce sujet, sur mon MBPR 15" mid 2012 la touche "Caps Lock" ne s'allume plus et ne se bloque plus allumée bien sur... Une explication, merci de vos avis.


----------

